# Pretty nasty....(honda inside)



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

http://rs02.securehostserver.c...ull=1
http://rs02.securehostserver.c...10007




_Modified by 1.9..16vTurbo at 10:08 PM 8-1-2004_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Pretty nasty....(honda inside) (1.9..16vTurbo)*

for the lazy
That car is ****in sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by vr6chris at 6:06 PM 8-1-2004_


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Pretty nasty....(honda inside) (vr6chris)*

thanx for post. I tried but got x's. same car.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Pretty nasty....(honda inside) (vr6chris)*

Very nice! I also like the "rubber" lip, looks very "race". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Pretty nasty....(honda inside) (Agtronic)*

take yer blinkers off, looks ok to me


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

where did you get that rubber lip?


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

that isnt a rubber lip... All honda kits have to be screwed on, unlike our cars with replacable spoilers.. It looks to me like a unfinished kit. Although I could be wrong, but im 99% sure thats what it is!


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (AllCityDubs)*

now were talking


----------



## Oni (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

the rubber lip is lawn edging from a home and garden store


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Oni)*

i hate body kit stuff, but that bitch is bad


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (wootwoot)*

It's wall edging from home depot. The idea was taken off the corrado forum several years back. $30 for 18 ft. Needing something to hide the bottom of the intercooler. I just hope this guy doesn't hit anything








The spec on the car are 89' CRX (gutted), 3 stacked head haskets, b16 SI JDM motor, t3 master power 360 ball bearing turbo, v-band 2.5" exhaust, VW 1.8t recirc valve, 2.25" intercooler piping, Jackson Racing ecu, Tial 35mm wastegate, Competizione equal length 304 stainless tubular manifold, egr valves elimanted, boosting on 5lbs. the car is FAST. 

_Modified by 1.9..16vTurbo at 4:18 PM 8-2-2004_

_Modified by 1.9..16vTurbo at 5:03 PM 8-2-2004_


_Modified by 1.9..16vTurbo at 5:06 PM 8-2-2004_


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_now were talking









That pic is one of two silver Enzos (Japan). I photoshopped the gunmetal rims by request for a guy. A lot of people liked the car so I kept the pic.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Crappy manifold and crappy intercooler, i'm not impressed http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif search around on honda-tech.com there are lots of good turbo cars on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (xXx TURBO)*

I know the manifolds you are speaking of from spark racing. I've heard bad issues on them. We've only had 1 problem on these and that the bracket for the external gate cracked at the weld from being dropped and we replaced it no problem. The manifolds are guarantied for life, 304 stainless steel, TIG welded. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The intercooler is run of the mill and is working fine for this set up. It was even bought off the Vortex. Didn't need to buy an overly hyped intercooler. 

_Modified by 1.9..16vTurbo at 6:09 PM 8-2-2004_


_Modified by 1.9..16vTurbo at 6:10 PM 8-2-2004_


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

ya i dont see what the big deal is. standard low boost b16.
how about a rwd civic del sol conversion in the making http://www.honda-tech.com/zero...age=1
full-race is a very popular fabricator nowadays.
8 second civic








9second streetcar
























s2000








rsx motor spinning backwards in a civic








[email protected] civic








Jotech's Drag Civic
















lovefab manifold


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (XDEep)*

641 whp 437 ft/lbs LS/VTEC @ 26psi 1000cc's











_Modified by XDEep at 8:02 AM 8-3-2004_


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (XDEep)*

Keep posting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (XDEep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XDEep* »_641 whp 437 ft/lbs LS/VTEC @ 26psi 1000cc's








_Modified by XDEep at 8:02 AM 8-3-2004_


If that number is true...makes VW tuners seem really behind the ball.


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

thought i'd come back with the all time high from my favorite honda chassis (90-93 integra)
http://www.g2ic.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101378








































B18c1 block with benson sleeves
82.25mm ross pistons
crower rods
completely balanced bottom end
ported type R head
super tec springs and retainers
manley valves
stock gsr cams
custom T70 turbo
custom exhaust manifold
edelbrock intake manifold (modified)
75mm bbk throttle body 
peterson wet sump oil system
705hp, [email protected], 9000rpm still to come. no nos, YET. full interior. C-16 @ 30 pounds..and im using a dfi gen 6. 2600lbs. open exhaust.



_Modified by XDEep at 9:19 AM 9-2-2004_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (XDEep)*

simply amazing


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

"If that number is true...makes VW tuners seem really behind the ball. " 
my buddy made 440whp on 12 psi and a stock gsr longblock. They quickly dialed back the timing and fattened it up to make 330whp @10psi which he drove for 6 months while collecting parts for his built motor. 
we are *literally* a decade behind the honda scene... i mean tubular turbo manifolds (not log) are just making it big in the vw scene now??... lol.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=978504
427whp @ 10psi... 517 @ 15...
thats why i keep preaching that log manifold, a generic chip, and 30 psi is NOT the way to make 400+ whp.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Wheres all the torque? 705hp and only 486tq. Thats a honda motor for you.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_Wheres all the torque? 705hp and only 486tq. Thats a honda motor for you.

why would you need more tq than that???


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_"If that number is true...makes VW tuners seem really behind the ball. " 
my buddy made 440whp on 12 psi and a stock gsr longblock. They quickly dialed back the timing and fattened it up to make 330whp @10psi which he drove for 6 months while collecting parts for his built motor. 
we are *literally* a decade behind the honda scene... i mean tubular turbo manifolds (not log) are just making it big in the vw scene now??... lol. 


Maybe that is because they charge us twice as much for the same style manifolds. We pay more for our cars, then we still have to pay more for our aftermarket parts. We will never get ahead of the hondas until our prices come down.


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

how come they are all running 12's and 11's and 10's with street cars ???


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (XDEep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XDEep* »_thought i'd come back with the all time high from my favorite honda chassis (90-93 integra)
http://www.g2ic.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101378









B18c1 block with benson sleeves
82.25mm ross pistons
crower rods
completely balanced bottom end
ported type R head
super tec springs and retainers
manley valves
stock gsr cams
custom T70 turbo
custom exhaust manifold
edelbrock intake manifold (modified)
75mm bbk throttle body 
peterson wet sump oil system
705hp, [email protected], 9000rpm still to come. no nos, YET. full interior. C-16 @ 30 pounds..and im using a dfi gen 6. 2600lbs. open exhaust.
_Modified by XDEep at 9:19 AM 9-2-2004_

Thats nice an all but the car is nothing but a dyno queen... with excuses ..... what has that car run down the track... ???
As for VW being behind... I have one thing to say HEAD FLOW... thats why Honda's make power and VW's don't.... not tuning not anything else... Wait till if and when someone who knows how to make power does a turbo 24v vr6 and you'll see alot better numbers


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (GTRTim)*

This is the definition of a Beast...
True Street car, driven daily, tuned on the street, hasn't been on a dyno, FULL Leather Interior, 
Full Street Weight 2525lbs - Best E/T 10.36 @ 138 (will go quicker in full street trim)
Nopi Turbo 4 Trim (No Exhaust and Skinnies) - Best E/T 10.10 @ 144mph again car will run 9.99 before the end of the season, still no nitrous.
He has also ran 11.16 @ 128mph on DOT Tires before the new motor, he is going to go back on the DOT Tires to try to run 10.8's or better.


----------



## btowngti (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Power5)*

have to agree with power5, more interest in Hondas means more R+D and ppl trying different setups. Price is another HUGE factor, and it also helps that Hondas are like LEGO... motors, trannys, suspension, brakes, interior from older/newer ones fit witout any major mods... ie. ls/vtec...


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (btowngti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *btowngti* »_have to agree with power5, more interest in Hondas means more R+D and ppl trying different setups. Price is another HUGE factor, and it also helps that Hondas are like LEGO... motors, trannys, suspension, brakes, interior from older/newer ones fit witout any major mods... ie. ls/vtec...

You drive a VW and you think Hondas are LEGO cars when it comes to swapping parts?


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Batan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Batan* »_
You drive a VW and you think Hondas are LEGO cars when it comes to swapping parts?









ROFL!!!


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (btowngti)*

I'd have to say that VW's are MUCH MUCH MUCH more lego style! Honda's have some mix and match, but nothing like the vw's.
I agree with GTRtim. The head designs are worthless. I am to the point where I wouldn't "waste" money turboing a 12v vr6 if i were hunting for power.
I think the r32 motor, standard 2.8 24v, and audi 2.7t are capable of big supra hp numbers. It just needs to be done right!
P.S. obd2 sucks.


----------



## wptrx7 (Dec 20, 2002)

are you saying the head design of the 12v are worthless?
luigi


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (wptrx7)*

Im not saying VW is on par with hondas but not many people go all out on vws like hondas. Not sure if anyone has seen http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1544163. I dont see why this setup cant make similiar power as a built GSR. I think in the next year or two the 20vs will really be exploding with big turbos and all. Are the vtec heads really that much more efficient than the 20vs?? Im clueless when it comes to head designs.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*



> =Thats nice an all but the car is nothing but a dyno queen... with excuses ..... what has that car run down the track... ???
> As for VW being behind... I have one thing to say HEAD FLOW... thats why Honda's make power and VW's don't.... not tuning not anything else... Wait till if and when someone who knows how to make power does a turbo 24v vr6 and you'll see alot better numbers
> QUOTE]
> Tim... That car laying down the power is from Toronto and I know him and the car was just completed a couple days ago. Now the car is going to be seeing the track and laying down shakedown passes. First though the car needs a cage put in it for safety reasons. The is going to be running with Jason hunt and Brian Ballard in both NDRA and NHRA action. So that is the plan. First big event will be fall nationals.
> As for 24v numbers you know them. JP from SEM is laying down 485 whp on 94 octane with only 15 psi. They've bumped up the boost now but I can't remember the number they were running. I know it's 500+ whp on a stock block and head.


----------



## sonoflight (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (XDEep)*

*XDEep*
What do you mean by "rsx motor spinning backwards in a civic"?
That motor is not spinning backwards.


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (sonoflight)*

the engine it came with spun a different direction than what it has now. d or b series to k


----------



## sonoflight (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (wootwoot)*

EXACTLY...
Yet, its not an RSX Motor spinning backwards...now is it


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (sonoflight)*

okay guys...why do you keep mentioning VRs here? I love the VR so please don't get me wrong BUT Honda is making that much power with a 4 cyl.
but anyway...after reading this thread I REALLY REALLY REALLY want to ditch my log manifold in favor for an equal length one


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry but why is a 3.0 24v @ 15psi making 400 whp impressive when guys are making 500 out of 1.8's on the same boost? 
vdub just hold on there man i'm working on tryin to build something affordable... that lasts too... I could start selling some piece of bull**** but i want to make sure its tough enough to last as well as being affordably priced (Two models, one a helluva lot cheaper then the full race... offering similar performace, and another in the same ballpark but hopefully offering better performance) both will be lighter weight.


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

one day we will see a fwd vw in the 8's. right now brian is the closest but i think the sem car is going to be coming around sonner or later at full throttle....... now remember, this is just my opinion. i could be wrong


----------



## Vwsport.com (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (blackmkIII)*

GTR Brian? Isn't he out of it now? the car is not racing anymore? Besides better flowing heads, what about vtech? It allows them to use huge cams up high wich I am sure is helping.
Dan

_Quote, originally posted by *blackmkIII* »_one day we will see a fwd vw in the 8's. right now brian is the closest but i think the sem car is going to be coming around sonner or later at full throttle....... now remember, this is just my opinion. i could be wrong


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

"Maybe that is because they charge us twice as much for the same style manifolds. We pay more for our cars, then we still have to pay more for our aftermarket parts. We will never get ahead of the hondas until our prices come down." 
our prices are = the prices for honda.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

and lego??? guess you havent ever tried building anything hybrid you can just bolt a 24v head on a 12v block. where as with a honda you can bolt just about any head to any block with no problem


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

the 24v vr6 is a totally different motor then the 12v. Same with honda... you can't put a k series head on a b series. can't put a b series head on a d series... 
can put a 16v head on a 8 valve, can put a 20v head on an 8 valve, can put an 8 valve head on a 20v... 
all vw 4 cyls interchange parts.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

if you change other stuff yes you cant just bolt a 16v head on a g60 bottom nor can you bolt an aba on direct the oil tunnels dont line up right


----------



## steveo275 (Feb 25, 2004)

*um*

1. you pay more for what you get...and i dont get some cheesy toy with crappy loud interior, and a bumpy ride to boot.
2. different??? i dont know if you guys noticed, but every civic i see has clear tail lenses, and a fart cannon. sure there are alot of vws on the road...but atleast there is some class involved in driving one. 
3. 1,000,000hp, 90ft-lbs torque, is that why im a half mile down the road at the light???? 
4. [email protected] rpms, yeah its my daily driver too!!! ... sure it is buddy, you know, the laws of physics apply in japan too.
Not saying that vw is the best, ive owned alot of cars, and driven alot more...and i can tell you that every company has something they do just alittle better than another...and honda sure makes a good lawn mower. ive found that vw, and some of the other companys it owns, makes an all around decent car. new or used, they run with the big boys. besides, when was the last time you saw a pre 1989 honda??? you did, in the late 90's, but that car is now a junk yard somewhere, cause it fell apart. like i stated earlier, you get what you pay for. i will quote something i was told by a ***** kid once about his intergra " it handels better than a porsche" i asked if he had ever driven in one before, "no"...of course not, case closed.


----------



## VariouS (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (cnbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnbrown* »_
I think the r32 motor, standard 2.8 24v, and audi 2.7t are capable of big *supra hp numbers*. It just needs to be done right!



Not in this lifetime. 
The race Supras are up to 1400rwhp-1500rwhp (Bullish Solara's 2jz-gte), while the street cars are now into the 1200rwhp mark.


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sonoflight* »_EXACTLY...
Yet, its not an RSX Motor spinning backwards...now is it









You mean they're finally spinning in the right direction









_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_okay guys...why do you keep mentioning VRs here? I love the VR so please don't get me wrong BUT Honda is making that much power with a 4 cyl. 

Ya, but did you see where? The turbo's not fully spooled till 6000rpm!
Street driven? Maybe? Fast without having to downshift twice? Probably not. But that's what you pretty much have to do with a 4cyl to get it to make HUGE power, spin the crap out of it, just like in NA form.
I think some VW 4cyls will be making HUGE power soon in the 20V form, and possibly 16V too. The heads might not flow quite as well as the K series, but have you seen the ports on those motors? They're GYNORMUS compared to any VW port.
On a side note, don't feel too bad, those guys probably had to spend a huge wad of cash just to get the block prepped for even thinking about running turbo's of that size. Good thing we don't have to with a tight small uber strong VW block








Also, how do honda trannies hold up to that kinda torque?


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (dohc)*

Brief rundown of setup: B18C engine, XTRAC trans, tilton clutch, Motec M48, CDI, and ADL, Garret GT42R turbo, custom ic tank with spearco core, Peterson dry sump....


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (XDEep)*









Engine shot:








Getting it loaded up onto the rollers (no flash -- oops):
















Decent...
















St00pid:
















































Sooo much k3wler than the GReddy catch can:








































Value-add exposure for the sponsors
















28" Slicks:
















http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=993809


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (XDEep)*

That's a sick car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There looks to be a tonne of work in that thing. I see you went with a shortish header, rather then the longer style (the ones that look the horns of a mountain goat







).
Also what does that pump attached to the cam gear pump?


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (dohc)*

alas thats not my car. ya the race guys tend to go the direct route with the runners. on the intake cam is the methanol pump.


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (XDEep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XDEep* »_










Excuse the ignorance, but 2 wastegates? I am in doubt that this setup is moving enough air to warrant 2 gates, much less two 46mm gates







One 46mm gate for low boost is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but two? We're taling about 1.6 or 1.8L here. Someone please help me see the logic behind this. I am assuming that 2 are on there because 1 didn't cut it before, but geez.
Correct me if I am wrong here.










_Modified by Super1.8T at 6:05 PM 9-21-2004_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

the manifold is a divided tang design. If you put one gate, it would be only venting off of 2 cylinders. Hence 2. why 46mm? probably free.


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Ah, makes perfect sense now, thank you! Okay leave them on there


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

When making that amount of power 900+whp, two wastegate provide more stability to boost control.

_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_the manifold is a divided tang design. If you put one gate, it would be only venting off of 2 cylinders. Hence 2. why 46mm? probably free.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

lol, no. it was done just because it is a divided tang design. 
you can call up tony and ask for all i care lol. or go on honda tech and search for tony1 there are more pics of that manifold and where he explains what i just told ya.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_lol, no. it was done just because it is a divided tang design. 

For the original car posted, it makes perfect sense. I always wondered if people used two gates when using a divided inlet.
The picture directly above that's NOT of the original car posted, however:
I don't think that's the reason. If you think about it, a divided inlet would put the two front runners and two back runners together into each inlet. As it sits, each wg is venting one port from the back and one from the front. If it was truly divided, it would be setup to have one wg on each turbine inlet, which would be one for front, and one for the back. Perspective taken from how it sits in that last picture, looking at the car from the front.
I'd bet that it's an open 4-1 collector, and that there are just two wg's to keep creep to a minimum. Could be wrong though



_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 10:40 AM 9-22-2004_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

i have also seen people Y the two sections togheter into one wastegate. My guess is tho that when cost is no object just running 2 gates works better. 
Or if yuo have a turbo / wastegate sponsor lol


----------



## HAMgolf (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Full race is sick my friend is really good friends with henry down there and he is getting his civic built there, daily driven civic thats gonna run 12's amazing!!!


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

um? theres 2 10 second daily driven civics in my area.. 12's is like. tame. 
the car above, need a vr6, is an open collector i think. Stupid ass million lb full race manifold too. talk about a thermal heatsink. half your exhaust energy goes to just heating up the 20lbs of stainless. lol. (not half, but some of) 
i dunno what the story is with that full race car ^ or why it has two gates or whatever.


----------



## HAMgolf (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_um? theres 2 10 second daily driven civics in my area.. 12's is like. tame. 
the car above, need a vr6, is an open collector i think. Stupid ass million lb full race manifold too. talk about a thermal heatsink. half your exhaust energy goes to just heating up the 20lbs of stainless. lol. (not half, but some of) 
i dunno what the story is with that full race car ^ or why it has two gates or whatever. 

12's is by no means tame, im just saying that his car is sick and full race knows what they are doing.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (HAMgolf)*

I agree that 12s arent that sick because they are usually done on slicks. If you have a daily driven front wheel drive that actually can turn 12s on the tires you drive everyday than you get props in my book. Driver skill plus a nice boost controller are more important than 5000hp IMO.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (VariouS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariouS* »_

Not in this lifetime. 
The race Supras are up to 1400rwhp-1500rwhp (Bullish Solara's 2jz-gte), while the street cars are now into the 1200rwhp mark. 
Friend, Dahlbach racing is making nearly, if not OVER 1000 hp. on a 5cyl. SLEEVED to 1.9 liter's. You cant' possibly be saying that a 2.8 liter can't get those numbers that you mentioned. Especially in 24v form. Been reading this thread for a while now, and the overwhelming thing that we are missing is that there is a HUGE difference between street, and race engines. "Dude, I'm making 80000 hp!" the question is then,"yeah?....for how long?....on what fuel?" VW's in forced induced trim make respectable horsepower, and more than respectable torque in a package that is still streetable thanks to VW's better built bottom end (held a few Honda rods in my hand.... not overly impressed) My high comp. VW 1.6l race engine was only rated for 85 hours....HOURS gentlemen. Anyone can make huge horses out of something they expect to rebuild every few runs. I would much rather play catch with a footbal, than with a grenade. VW's are not a decade behind Honda (as I read in someone elses retort). Before honda's were doing what they do, there were VW's running all motor in the 12's (late 1980's in fact). Most of the guys doin' it now in Honda's were still in pre-school. In my jaded view, the "tuner" scene caught on with the Honda crowd at a time when the cars could be purchased, and modded cheaply. A bunch of kids hopped on the bandwagon, and sponsors/money followed. PLEASE SOMEONE GIVE ME $100 GRAND, AND I WILL SHOW YOU WHAT I CAN DO WITH A 4CYL. DUB. Doesn't have to bee that much, but you all know what I am saying.
Much Respect.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

lol. the best we've seen yet out of the dahlback car was what? low 600whp's. 
don't come claimin that they're making 1000+ hp when they ahve never ever ever ever ever put down that number.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_lol. the best we've seen yet out of the dahlback car was what? low 600whp's. 
don't come claimin that they're making 1000+ hp when they ahve never ever ever ever ever put down that number. 
Friend, you must be referringto the last issue of european car where it did 586.7 WHP... and it mentioned that they were running LOW boost...Right?


----------



## turbo_tom80 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

I thought dahlbackhad about 1200hp at the wheels? it was due to their tuning, intake manifolds and hood scoop design


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

they're always running low boost. 
or the car is running odd
or its hot out
they need to quit with the excuses. I'm refering to EVERY dyno of it that has EVER surfaced. every single one is a low # (compared to the claim) with an excuse tacked on.


----------



## turbo_tom80 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

so what boost were they running to make 585whp? 20ish what would they be running to nearly double the HP 40-50? Sounds pretty optimistic to me.........


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/160_0406_dahlback/index.html
Granted, the author claims this is acalculation. He bases his calculation off of what the engine builder says. I would tend to give him the benefit. I don't write 'em guys, but I can tell you where to find it.

_Modified by Diggatron at 10:45 PM 9-22-2004_


_Modified by Diggatron at 11:00 PM 9-22-2004_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

ROFLMAO!
nice dyno sheet. 
**** them and there lil 1000hp claim. U know what thats called? its called a publicity stunt.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

no. It's called a calculation (Just like everyone has done before) based off of drivetrain losses, and the fact that the motor is capable of more boost, and more rpm's. Hard to believe that here on this forum, we can swallow a honda making 900, but not a 5cyl. Audi doing the same.... or better. Regardless, The basic premis is this: give someone enough money, and anything will produce horsepower.


----------



## HAMgolf (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_no. It's called a calculation (Just like everyone has done before) based off of drivetrain losses, and the fact that the motor is capable of more boost, and more rpm's. Hard to believe that here on this forum, we can swallow a honda making 900, but not a 5cyl. Audi doing the same.... or better. Regardless, The basic premis is this: give someone enough money, and anything will produce horsepower.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (HAMgolf)*

for the record, the dual wg are indeed due to a split housing


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_no. It's called a calculation (Just like everyone has done before) based off of drivetrain losses, and the fact that the motor is capable of more boost, and more rpm's. Hard to believe that here on this forum, we can swallow a honda making 900, but not a 5cyl. Audi doing the same.... or better. Regardless, The basic premis is this: give someone enough money, and anything will produce horsepower.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thats a very poor calculation if you ask me. The car has underperformed on MANY occasions. I dont want to get into a pissing war, but the proof is in the pudding.








Many hondas that claim power have dynos and trap speeds to back the claims, Dahlback has nothing to back it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_ Dahlback has nothing to back it. 

nycvr6 i have a grave amount of respect for you because after reading your posts you know what your talking about but like i said 3 months ago,ill say it again.
If a car constantly does 1/4 mile passes below 10S and magically does 1 1/4 mile pass @ 14.4
does that make it a 14.4s car or a 10s car?I think it qualifies as a 10s car.
Ok lets use some logic here.The car made 582whp @ the dyno right?
Isnt 582 more than enough to propel you past 14s?
R32 in standard trim does that and dhalback's car is just as heavy but pushes out double the horsepower.
I mean its obvious the car was not working properly when it came to the US.Granted Dhalback has backed out of alot of "recent" runs recently but in the past its known all over Europe the car DOES perform.A comparison here for a minute,there is an S2 in Norway weighing in @ 3900lb and pushing 550hp he did a 12+ s 1/4 mile.
I just think the car has *OR HAD* potential to be a sub 10s quarter mile contendor.
Please dont think i am climbing up Hans's ass ....i am just stating it as it is.
And for the record...the car did break the dyno when it was pushing 900+ Hp and it still had 2000 rpm's to go.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Back to Hondas?


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

WHY THE [email protected]# is this being argued about again.
You girls need to pull your panties out of you ass and start worrying about your own car.
let it DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_WHY THE [email protected]# is this being argued about again.


be nice.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
whose arguing?
like i said.Back to Honda's


----------



## 89VR (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

hmm... funny people defend dalhback, they must know everything
back to the civics, keep it up.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (89VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89VR* »_hmm... funny people defend dalhback, they must know everything
back to the civics, keep it up.

Why do some people always have to have the last say?








Back to Honda's
how do we catch them...what is VW's week points?


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

4000hp integra.
















http://www.turbomagazine.com/t...eedge/
4000hp @ 55psi, 7:1, nitromethane, 1750+ lbs.










_Modified by XDEep at 6:20 AM 9-26-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (XDEep)*

If thats below 2000cc i will cry.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

55psi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wow...that's absolutely crazy.
I just don't understand how some motors can die at 5 psi and then some can run at 55psi.
fasta2_20v would say: "it's all in the tune"


----------



## wozzwinkl (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_If thats below 2000cc i will cry.

Don't worry- it's 4.7L, and running 5.5sec 1/4s, apparently...


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (wozzwinkl)*

_estimated_ 5.5s et and 250mph trap


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (XDEep)*

16v hemi style 4cyl 4.0l


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (XDEep)*

And that car has absolutely nothing to do with a Honda in any way, shape or form.
The motor was totally built from scratch by a engine builder who's been building domestic drag motors for ages.


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (dohc)*

Also if you've ever seen video's of the Dalhback car when its running right, you would believe the hp claims.


----------



## mk2dub4ever (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (dohc)*

honda motors suck, they start burning oil after racing them for a while, one of my friends has a new SiR that started burning oil and another buddy of his has the same problem, those are the 2.0L motors, 
aluminum honda bottom ends wont take as much beating as volkswagen's iron bottom ends


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (mk2dub4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dub4ever* »_honda motors suck, they start burning oil after racing them for a while, one of my friends has a new SiR that started burning oil and another buddy of his has the same problem, those are the 2.0L motors, 
aluminum honda bottom ends wont take as much beating as volkswagen's iron bottom ends









Honda must be doing something right, theyve been dominating fwd drag racing for a while now.


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
Honda must be doing something right, theyve been dominating fwd drag racing for a while now. 

Doesn't matter, its still a honda. They burn oil when you race them, VW are way better cuz they don't burn oil.







[/butt hurt VW owner]


----------



## HAMgolf (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MunKyBoy* »_
Doesn't matter, its still a honda. They burn oil when you race them, VW are way better cuz they don't burn oil.







[/butt hurt VW owner] 

You cant say one is better than the other because no matter what anyone says they both have pluses and weaknesses.


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (HAMgolf)*

One might not be "better" because that is an opinion, but there are plenty of races to prove that honda's are faster (so far).


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (HAMgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAMgolf* »_
You cant say one is better than the other because no matter what anyone says they both have pluses and weaknesses.

Finally!
someone said it
VW weakness - Restrictive head flow design
VW Strengths - Made in Germany means made with quality.How many of the Honda owners using a Civic block out of a 1990 Civic?I know guys still using stock PG blocks out of G60's to turn over some decent #s
Honda Strength - Mastermind technology in engine design.If it can rev high then more than likley Honda perfected it.
Honda weakness - There cheap so everyone buys them and destroys the name.THere body structure is poor and they rust like crazy.How many guys on the froum drive a 15 year old golf?


----------



## HAMgolf (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Finally!
someone said it


Your welcome


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*

i really tried to stay out of the debate but now im just getting bored.

_Quote, originally posted by *MunKyBoy* »_
Doesn't matter, its still a honda. They burn oil when you race them, VW are way better cuz they don't burn oil.







[/butt hurt VW owner] 

it is a fact that when you run hondas to the upper rpms (vtec/redline/7000-9000), they tend to burn oil. it is publicly stated, even with the s2000's. something along the lines of 1qt for 1000km.
i wondered if this was the case with other cars that go to 6800rpm+..

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Finally!
someone said it
VW weakness - Restrictive head flow design
VW Strengths - Made in Germany means made with quality.How many of the Honda owners using a Civic block out of a 1990 Civic?I know guys still using stock PG blocks out of G60's to turn over some decent #s
Honda Strength - Mastermind technology in engine design.If it can rev high then more than likley Honda perfected it.
Honda weakness - There cheap so everyone buys them and destroys the name.THere body structure is poor and they rust like crazy.How many guys on the froum drive a 15 year old golf?









actually, the block to compare would be the b16 for the civics from 1989+ from japan. the sucky ones are the ones we get here, but dont forget, its a civic.
body structure - civic stock, yes. again, its a civic. put on a few 10$ bars and youre ready to own the track. otherwise, its more in the class of the bug. the car to compare here would be the integra, which has a very decent chassis that remained unchanged for 10+ years.
rust- i only see this problem on the east coast or wherever it snows. here in california, even on the beach, its rarely an issue.
15 year old golf? not sure if youre being sarcastic. my integra is 14 years old and it amazes everyone. i like the civics from 92-95 and i want one for my dedicated track car. 88-91 would be cheaper and fine, but i prefer the looks and obd1 of the 92-95.
anywho, i love the torque of my friends gti vr6. ill be able to catch up once im boosted, and when he's boosted it'll probably be just a matter of who can get traction. as it stands he gets raped in the twisties, but we'll get him caught up eventually.
my main point is, both cars are good. it just so happened i started interest in the honda crowd, and he in the vw crowd. i could have easily ended up with a rabbit and he with a civic way back when - we'd still be just as eager to tweak and tune affordable, race-capable cars today.
my answer for honda appearing to be 'ahead' - time elapsed and quantity of enthusiasts. neither is better, both are good. just take your pick. i just wish they were rwd


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (XDEep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XDEep* »_my answer for honda appearing to be 'ahead' - time elapsed and quantity of enthusiasts. neither is better, both are good. just take your pick. i just wish they were rwd









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1350222


----------



## mJstk01 (Aug 15, 2003)

honda motors > vw motors


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Isn't this D-back NOT a drag car, it was not built for drag racing, everytime i see it, it is on some kind of circuit track... but yet i always hear ppl complaining what it could run in 1/4 mile or now much hp it could or doesn't have.
what about that s2 audi from finland kicking out 700+ awd hp
* u know the one with the compressor surge







*
The dahlback car seems to be a monster contender to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

and it dont stop.
b16b (civic type-r motor)
HT300 with a 1.15a/r housing, starts to spool at 5000 and full boost at 6500. 9000rpm redline (11k capable).
[email protected] and torco 118 NOS+ (NO nitrous on car just the name of the fuel)








AEBS T-sleeves 82mm bore
Ross custom low compression pistons 8.0:1
Billet rods
4 clover chamber head
standard size valves
100lbs valve springs
everything Swain coated
Jg edelbrock manifold ported and extrude honed
8x 96lbs msd injectors
65mm tb
HT300 63mm inducer 88mm exducer, 1.15 back housing
4in dp side exit
hks wastegate
hks bov
dss stage 5 axles
quiafe diff
Accel DFI Gen 7
Liberty custom final drive gear ratio
26" drag radials
etc etc

_Quote, originally posted by *QCKGSR* »_
Yes it is street driven. The compression is low because I plan on adding more boost down the road.... the turbo is laggy but when i shift it stays in the upper RPM range so it doesnt fall out of boost.



























_Modified by XDEep at 9:37 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (XDEep)*

so a question...I am sure they have oil coolers...but if they don't how do these 16b and 18b motors have tiny tiny little radiators on their carss?? I guess the popular thing for them is to get one from a del sol or aftermarket...but how can they efficiently cool???


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_so a question...I am sure they have oil coolers...but if they don't how do these 16b and 18b motors have tiny tiny little radiators on their carss?? I guess the popular thing for them is to get one from a del sol or aftermarket...but how can they efficiently cool???

actually a lot of people don't even run separate oil coolers. the vtec motors have a little one integrated at the oil filter but thats it. i am going to run one regardless, but you probably shouldn't just throw one at it unless you *know* you need one, i.e. your oil temp gauge is telling you. too large a cooler and too cool an oil is not good either.
ya those are the half-sized radiators. the vtec civic's actually have a dual-core half sized radiator, meaning when you open the cap, you can actually see two cores sandwiched together, hence they are twice as thick. running a b18 with the single-core half-sized radiator is very likely to overheat when boosted.
ya i myself am quite amazed at how efficient the stock honda cooling system is. when in motion, i think all these fluidyne radiators and mugen thermostats/caps are unnecessary for 99% of these all motor guys. you just have to be sure your fan switch is working when idling or it'll melt down in a few minutes.


----------



## shmaptoe (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (XDEep)*

here is one that i found particularly interesting being a former owner of a sohc vtec turbo. this was done on 33 psi with stock 75mm, 1.6 liter bore.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (shmaptoe)*

okay...these dyno numbers are pissing me off from the Hondas. They seem so easy to get power out of....
I almost feel like I'm at a disadvantage sometimes sticking with dubs but then again I just can't see myself in a Honda.
Hmmm...maybe my rabbit just needs a b18 Turbo in it


----------



## shmaptoe (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_okay...these dyno numbers are pissing me off from the Hondas. They seem so easy to get power out of....
I almost feel like I'm at a disadvantage sometimes sticking with dubs but then again I just can't see myself in a Honda.
Hmmm...maybe my rabbit just needs a b18 Turbo in it









eh- it gets costly pretty quick. generally speaking, b series bottom ends( stock form/stock compression) break at around 350ish whp. now this can vary greatly, but from what ive learned from owning a honda for the past 3 years shows this to be relatively true. well now you need pistons/rods/rings, which is like a grand right there( not including install labor). im super jealous of vw bottom ends and their ability to take psi with relatively no problem.


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (shmaptoe)*

Honda motors need sleeves(usually) if you want to go in the 20+ psi range...typically a honda block buildup can be as much as 2.5k alone. I love honda's, but every car has their weak point. 
It's tough to beat a VW on price per hp...except the tranny end of things.


----------



## Fedawg (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_okay...these dyno numbers are pissing me off from the Hondas. They seem so easy to get power out of....
I almost feel like I'm at a disadvantage sometimes sticking with dubs but then again I just can't see myself in a Honda.


you must be my long lost brother


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Fedawg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fedawg* »_
you must be my long lost brother

not lost...just discouraged sometimes.


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

A 16V or a 20V could make those kind of numbers. Its just the VW crowd gasps everytime they that you want to build a VW motor that revs past 7000rpm. They're just not used to it. Not only that, they don't want to spend the money on the engine alone.
We could make those kind of numbers if we were to build a motor that would rev to 9500rpm+, open up and spent the money on the head(ie, BVH and lots of flowbench time) and put on a big turbo. We would also have to use a larger cam, which again VW turbo peeps generally turn their collective noses up at


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
not lost...just discouraged sometimes.

 Its hard not to be, but just like dohc said, the r & d isn't there. I will not argue that a stock B series honda head will heavily outflow any(maybe not the 1.8t) vw head. 
It all boils down to money, though. What is being left out is the fact that these are 10+k buildups. A buddy and I had a project laid out to make 650-700whp on a b18. Price was right at 9.xk...and that was fabbing everything on our own, too.
Lugnuts is probably doing 575-600whp on his 16v...It's just that more build ups like his are in common street cars. 
Every car has its weak points. You can do 300-350whp reliably on a stock VW motor. You can do 500whp reliably on a stock honda tranny. you can do 600+whp on domestic v8's reliably, but they don't handle for beans(generally speaking here, don't reem me). There are toss ups everywhere you turn, and frankly, you just have to build what you WANT. Anything can be made; anything can be built!


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (cnbrown)*

Two wastegates in that racer to get backpressure equal in pulse pairs. What's the point of having divided inlet and still have 4-1 header??
Also if this motor makes 1000hp, it makes kinda lot exhaust gases, don't You think? Lots of exhaust may easily cause lots of backpressure. Backpressure is the key to low boost-hi-po-setups.
Maybe small things like this are the reason our vw's don't make power. Lotsa naggin' on forums, but still so much to learn.
I think world's most powerful vag's come from Norway or Sweden. And they all are inline 5'ers. And I do not mean Hans' RSI, but e.g. Jonus' 80Q or Kay Bakken's UrQ.


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

just my 2 pennies--- 
as for how many people use a 90 civic block-- a good bit. you use that block from the Si w/ a sohc vtec head= the "mini-me" motor, or also known as the b16 killer. I have one in my own 90 civic hatch si /daily driver.... nothing fast, but fun
honda 4 bangers deff have the head flow advantage. hands down.
block wise, we have a stronger oem block, since it is cast and closed deck. Having a "mexican" block is not a bad thing. Look at domestic guys. They FAVOR ford mexican blocks. the mexican blocks, for some reason, are deemed stronger in the ford community--higher iron % or some bs. If this is true for vw, i dunno. But i never had a problem w/ my mexican block.
As far as pricing goes, some honda stuff is low simply because you have a million people making the parts. However, once you start building motors, prices are the same. rods/pistons, etc is going to even out. The difference is the honda guy is gonna drop the grand to sleeve the bottom end, whereas that money is going into head work for the vw guy--and even then the head is not cutting it when compared to the honda heads.
having a 12 second street car is not what it use to be. There is just to many. I know of a few in high 11's on dot legal drag radials. The bar is getting set lower to where the 11 second point is the "awe inspiring" number. 
Funny thing is, if i were to build an import based on streetability and 1/4 mile times, i would not f' w/ a fwd car at all. I would get a rwd nissan 240. Hell, my roommate went 10.9 at 130 in his 240. That was w/ dot legal tires, stock bottom end, stock valve train and the normal bolt on stuff (cams, intake, turbo, made his own turbo manifold = length, upgraded fuel system). He built a car in a night--literally 1 night, and ran it this past month at the idrc race. got kicked out after 1st run for going under 11.99 w/ no roll bar. And that was a bone stock motor, no bolt ons besides turbo and fuel-- so a 800 used parts investment.

lastly, if vw had a tuning setup like hondata, i'd love it! we need to hire away a honda electrical eng. for our vw's. as vw's wiring of cars sucks. Give me honda style wiring and plug and play compatability any day.
either way, i stick w/ my vw b/c i like the challenge of trying to go fast along w/ being different. i liek being the underdog.


----------



## drivingisfun (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (vw16vcabby)*

ill take a honda with the ammount i have into my car anyday


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (vw16vcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw16vcabby* »_
having a 12 second street car is not what it use to be. There is just to many. 








this is why I get discouraged. My goal of a 12 sec street car seems less and less awe inspiring as the years go by.

_Quote, originally posted by *vw16vcabby* »_Funny thing is, if i were to build an import based on streetability and 1/4 mile times, i would not f' w/ a fwd car at all. 

tell me about it. Everytime I start dreaming about building a car it's a rwd german car with a 4 cyl. e30 m3 or 944T please









_Quote, originally posted by *vw16vcabby* »_either way, i stick w/ my vw b/c i like the challenge of trying to go fast along w/ being different. i liek being the underdog.

bah...the reason I stick to dubs is because it feels normal. If I ever switched camps I would feel like I was betraying my mother or something?
Oh well...as long as peeps like euroroccoT keep running fast...I'll keep trying http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

full race RWD Civic. *Turbocharged H22, stock internals, 350whp, best ET: 10.75*

_Quote, originally posted by *Redline130* »_




























_Modified by XDEep at 8:49 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (vw16vcabby)*


_Quote »_having a 12 second street car is not what it use to be. There is just to many. I know of a few in high 11's on dot legal drag radials. The bar is getting set lower to where the 11 second point is the "awe inspiring" number. 

I don't know where you guys grew up....I ran 13's on the street and used to get SMOKED by cars in Seattle at the night races, don't get me wrong 13's still scare me when I'm driving, but I realize it's not that fast anymore when fwd 20k dollar cars are doing it from the factory. 12 years ago a Corvette ran 14's....









_Quote »_
Funny thing is, if i were to build an import based on streetability and 1/4 mile times, i would not f' w/ a fwd car at all

I'm sticking with a syncro drivetrain and LOTS of weight redux...
Listen you guys are rediculous there are pros and cons to both. But these engines are pretty badass, they're cheap, you can stick parts from anything on it, you have pistons from the factory that can take 25 psi....do you know the amount of work the cars from the other companies have to do to get to 25 psi. I heard that and I was STUNNED, it's friggin rediculous. And what, we got a guy that runs 12's with like 10 psi of boost in a raddo, that's a 3k pound car, that's crazy. Eclipses and stuff run that from the factory and run 14's. Buck up little *******


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (jynssi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jynssi* »_Two wastegates in that racer to get backpressure equal in pulse pairs. What's the point of having divided inlet and still have 4-1 header??

It keeps the exhausts divided until the last possible moment that you cant have them divided, THEN the devide is so that the only two cylinder's gasses that ever get near each other are NOT companion cylinders, in essence it BASICALLY keeps the pulses seperate totally.


_Modified by mechsoldier at 1:12 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*


_Quote »_
I have friends that have all kinds of parts just laying around. They had a couple unusable cranks and decided to have a little fun. They had a Honda B series crank(LS I think) and a small block Chevy crank. 
"Hey guys, lets throw these off the roof and see which fares better."
The SBC crank broke into several pieces on the first throw. After several tries, the Honda crank was still in one piece. Crazy stuff.


at least the crank in all hondas are forged..


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (XDEep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XDEep* »_
at least the crank in all hondas are forged..

Even the early ones? D-Series and the older civics?
I know most VW cranks are forged, some of the older ones aren't, and the newer ABA's aren't either (cost cutting







)


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (dohc)*

As long as the crank is in good shape, it is the least of your worries on a bottom end build up...


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (dohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dohc* »_
Even the early ones? D-Series and the older civics?
I know most VW cranks are forged, some of the older ones aren't, and the newer ABA's aren't either (cost cutting







)

Don't you love how cost cutting is now costing more....


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*


----------

